# I can't remember name or brand of an old RC car



## mschaps

Hello, I am wondering if anybody can help me remember the name and brand of an old RC car. I'm pretty sure the name had the word "fire" in it. The unique feature of the car was that the wheels would narrow as it picked-up speed. The wheels were not your typical rubber type. Anyway, the car is nostalgic for me so someone's help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Minreg

Tamiya Fire Dragon, 4 wheel shaft drive, 1989


----------



## DOUGHBOY

boylan strikes again


----------



## mschaps

Thanks for replying, but that's not the car I'm thinking of. The only clarification that I can make is that the rear wheels expanded in diameter and narrowed in width as the car gained speed. I think the name was one-word, with "fire" being part of the name.


----------



## tweakedt3

Sound like a toys r us tyco special from the late 80's or early 90's.


----------



## jgullo53

man, hearing names like these reminds me of the good old days of bashing with rc when i was a kid. i miss my FastTraxs!!! anyone remember that one???


----------



## jgullo53

http://img27.exs.cx/img27/6669/Landshark1.jpg


----------



## jgullo53

it says landshark, but its the same thing pretty much...


----------



## mschaps

tweakedt3 said:


> Sound like a toys r us tyco special from the late 80's or early 90's.


You're exactly right. It was more of a toy than an advanced car. I have searched all over, but can't find it. I'm amazed that it's fallen off the face of the earth.

I have attached a sketch of the concept. It's crappy, but maybe it will spark someone's memory.


----------



## aaron2u

Darnit... I had one and can't remember what the name was. It was yellow and i think it had some orange to it.

It would suck the outer part of the rims inward and the diameter of the tire would increase. Bigger diameter would speed it up, but I vaguely remember it having a higher gear to it as well. Man that thing would climb over anything!


----------



## aaron2u

http://www.inthe80s.com/toys/flex.shtml

Getting closer....

Imagine... A world far, far away... Where the internet doesn't exist....


----------



## aaron2u

mschaps said:


> Thanks for replying, but that's not the car I'm thinking of. The only clarification that I can make is that the rear wheels expanded in diameter and narrowed in width as the car gained speed. I think the name was one-word, with "fire" being part of the name.


Nope. All 4 wheels expanded....


----------



## mschaps

aaron2u said:


> Nope. All 4 wheels expanded....


honestly, someone has to remember this car. It was not a 4-wheeler, more like a racecar.


----------



## BuzzBomber

I vaguely remember that car. IIRC, it was either Tyco or Nikko. 4WD, and the tires were slit radially, with the inside edge of the rim free to slide in or out on the axle so that centrifugal force would expand the tires at higher RPMS. Sorry I have no clue what the name was. It has one of those futuristic bodies that looked like a cross between a space shuttle and a formula one car...


----------



## kewlman

was it an r/c car?? i remember the Flex(something like that).. basically point and let it go.


----------



## twelve

Was it Firestorm?


----------



## aaron2u

It was either The Flex or Flextor


----------



## MAV913

I remember it too, it was made by TYCO RC.....


----------



## mike3

*Tirestorm*

The name of of the car was: Tirestorm. 

KENNER XRC TIRESTORM

Would post link to the video of it on youtube... but not allowed. Video is titled: RAREST RC CAR OF THE 90's KENNER XRC TIRESTORM


----------



## jgullo53

after 7 years was it a relief???


----------

